# CW9 pocket carry?



## ccm (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,
I am looking of an affordable CCW and like a lot of what I read about the Kahr CW9. Does anyone on this forum own one that they pocket carry? If so, I would appreciate your thoughts.

Thanks in advance for taking time to reply.


----------



## BigMack (Dec 5, 2009)

I have the CW9 and pocket carry mostly in the warm weather. This works best as I like cargo shorts and the pockets are a bit wider I find. In any case you'll need a wider pocket to comfortably carry. I use a Galco pocket holster. Jeans don't work for me - too tight. Also for whats its worth IWB carry with the Don Hume holster is a joy with the CW9!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I own a CW9 also and pocket carry in jeans is possible but not practical IMHO. Cargo are a snap. IWB Kydex Leather Hybrids work perfect all the time I wear one with my CW9 and a suit or Kahkis and a golf shirt. It is a great shooter a very great shooter. For around 400 bucks it is the best 9mm but around for CCW.......again only MHO

RCG


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

CW9 a fine pistol, but not a pocket pistol for me.
Eli


----------

